# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Τηλεοπτικές και ραδιοφωνικές εκπομπές με θέμα τη ναυτιλία και τη θάλασσα

## Giorgos_D

Κάθε Σάββατο στις 12.00-14.00 στο δημοτικό σταθμό του δημου Ηρακλείου Αττικής 94 FM (www.94fm.gr) υπάρχει η εκπομπή "Το μπλε της θάλασσας" με νησιώτικα τραγούδια και νέα από τα ελληνικά νησιά (μέχρι και πανηγύρια).

Πολύ όμορφη εκπομπή που ανοίγει πανιά και μας ταξιδεύει σε γαλανά νερά (όπως λέει και ο τίτλος).

----------


## moutsokwstas

με θεματολογια τις εντυπωσιακες υπερκατασκευες, η τηλεοραση του σκαι παρουσιαζει αποψε στις 23.00 μια εκπομπη οπου αποκαλυπτονται τα μυστικα των <<γιγαντων>> των θαλασσων, εχοντας εξασφαλισει προσβαση στα μεγαλυτερα ναυπηγεια του κοσμου. το μεγεθος, η τεχνολογια, η δυναμη και η επιστημη που κρυβεται πισω απο το σχεδιασμο τους, ολα αυτα αποκαλυπτονται αποψε στο ντοκυμαντερ αυτο.

----------


## moutsokwstas

*αρχαια ελλαδα~συγχρονη κατασκευη πλοιων στην αρχαια ελλαδα*. τα σημερινα πολεμικα πλοια και τα γιγαντιαια καργκο αποτελουν το αποκορυφωμα της ναυτικης τεχνολογιας. ομως 2.500 χρονια πριν, κανεις δεν μπορουσε να συναγωνιστει τους ελληνες στη ναυπηγικη.

_πηγη_ _περιοδικο ραδιοτηλεοραση // προγραμμα 13-19/12/08_

----------


## moutsokwstas

*αποψε η τηλεοραση του σκαι προβαλλει στις 23.45,* ενα ντοκυμαντερ παραγωγης national geographic με θεμα τις θαλασσιες υπερκατασκευες. το *χαβαη σουπερφερι*, δεν ειναι κατι συνηθισμενο. ειναι το μεγαλυτερο σκαφος που εχει κατασκευαστει ποτε, μια πλωτη πολη με καταστηματα, εστιατορια κι αρκετο χωρο για να σταθμευσουν σχεδον 3.000 οχηματα. οταν αυτο το πλοιο-μαμουθ λειτουργησει, θα χρησιμοποιησει το ενα δεκατο των καυσιμων ενος αεροπλανου.

----------


## Naias II

*Προσοχή: Στις 23:00* όχι στις 23:45

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά μην τρελαθούμε! Ούτε το μεγαλύτερο, ούτε το ταχύτερο ούτε τίποτε πρώτο απο τα υπόλοιπα! Μεγαλομανείς αμερικάνοι! εκατοντάδες λάθη και ένα σωρό λάθη εκ μέρους του ναυπηγείου. Ασε που το πλοίο επι 5 6 μήνες μπλοκάροντας απο τους περιβαντολόγους. Εδώ ένα σύμφωνο του Κίοτο δέν υπογράφουν τα απόνερα τους πειράζουν!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> *Προσοχή: Στις 23:00* όχι στις 23:45


το περιοδικο αναφερει την ωρα εναρξης, βασει του προγραμματος που εχει δοθει απο το σταθμο, την τελευταια στιγμη γινονται οι αλλαγες στην ωρα μεταδοσης.

----------


## moutsokwstas

σε αυτο το ταξιδι απο την κορσικη στο αλγερι με ενδιαμεσο σταθμο την αθηνα, τα λιμανια της μεσογειου μας αποκαλυπτονται. τα λιμανια αυτα-πυλες ενος αγνωστου ανεξερευνητου κοσμου, ενος κοσμου οπου βιοπαλαιστες της θαλασσας μοχθουν καθημερινα να επιβιωσουν αναμεσα σε τεραστια κρουαζιεροπλοια, τανκερ, εμπορικα πλοια, συμβολα μιας παγκοσμιοποιησης που απειλει να τους εξαφανισει. μια συμπαραγωγη των bonne compagnie, france 3 , entv αλγερια, ερτ και cmca. σκηνοθεσια ελληνικου ντοκυμαντερ μενης θεοδωριδης, προλογιζει ο λεωνιδας αντωνοπουλος.

----------


## moutsokwstas

*σειρα ντοκυμαντερ παραγωγης history channel 2007, που θα ολοκληρωθει σε πεντε ωριαιες εκπομπες.* καθε εκπομπη της σειρας περιγραφει την ιστορια και την τεχνολογια ενος διαφορετικου καθε φορα αμερικανικου πολεμικου πλοιου. προκειται για θωρηκτα, καταδρομικα, αεροπλανοφορα, υποβρυχια κι εξειδικευμενα πλοια που εχουν γραψει ιστορια. *εκπομπη 1η LST-325.*

----------


## Nick_Pet

Αυτή την Παρασκευή 16/01/2009 στις 23:00, έχει στον τηλεοπτικό σταθμό ΣΚΑΙ την ωριαία εκπομπή "Υπερκατασκευές", με θέμα τη διώρυγα του Παναμά.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Αυτή την Παρασκευή 16/01/2009 στις 23:00, έχει στον τηλεοπτικό σταθμό ΣΚΑΙ την ωριαία εκπομπή "Υπερκατασκευές", με θέμα τη διώρυγα του Παναμά.


σωστη η επισημανση σου, ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια που προσφερεις.

----------


## moutsokwstas

για οσους το πρωι δεν δουλεουν η ετ3 ολη την εβδομαδα τις ιδιες ωρες, θα προβαλει σειρα ντοκυμαντερ που εχουν θεμα το υγρο στοιχειο,
*02/09 11.30* κοσμηματα του βυθου, εκπομπη 1η -υποθαλασσιες κατοικιες
*12.00* αρπακτικα, εκπομπη 1η -ωκεανοι με καρχαριες και δελφινια

περισσοτερα μπορειτε να δειτε κι εδω στο προγραμμα της ετ 3 http://tvradio.ert.gr/tv/details.asp...646243&chid=10
http://tvradio.ert.gr/tv/details.asp...646244&chid=10

----------


## moutsokwstas

τι αληθινα συμβαινει τις νυχτες στο βορειο αιγαιο? τι λενε για τους τουρκους τα πληρωματα των πολεμικων πλοιων? πως ειναι η συνυπαρξη αντρων και γυναικων στις φρεγατες? ποσο μονοι αισθανονται οι 210 κατοικοι του αη-στρατη? σε ολα αυτα τα ερωτηματα θα προσπαθησουν να απαντησουν *οι* *πρωταγωνιστες* με τον σταυρο θεοδωρακη. πηγη περιοδικο ραδιοτηλεοραση

----------


## Naias II

Πάντα ενήμερος  :Cool:

----------


## moutsokwstas

επικαιρο τοσο με το θεμα των εξ ανατολων γειτονων μας, οσο και με τους ακριτες μας. ετυχε το καλοκαιρι του 1997 να πιασει το καραβι αη-στρατη, μου αρεσε ως πρωτη εικονα, το λιμανι οταν το αντικρυσα.

----------


## moutsokwstas

*ατιθασα κυματα*. η εκπληκτικη ιστορια μιας απο τις πιο τρομακτικες δυναμεις της γης. με πλανα που κοβουν την ανασα, με πλοια μεσα σε φουρτουνιασμενες θαλασσες, το ντοκυμαντερ παραγωγης *history channel 2006*, παρουσιαζει δραματικες ιστοριες απο καταστροφες που προκληθηκαν απο κυματα. επισης, ερευνα τις απιστευτες επιστημονικες ανακαλυψεις γυρω απο το θανατηφορο αυτο φαινομενο.

----------


## Naias II

*ΣΗΜΕΡΑ στους ΠΡΩΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΕΣ στις 0:00 στο MEGA
*
* Πέραμα
«Εργατιά, καζάνια, ο θρύλος ο Λούης και οι Active Member»
*
Μια μεγάλη βόλτα στο Πέραμα, τη λαϊκή «συνοικία» του Πειραιά.
 Το Πέραμα κάποτε πρωταγωνιστούσε στον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο και στο γνήσιο λαϊκό τραγούδι. Πώς όμως ζουν σήμερα οι 45.000 κάτοικοί του; 
Οι «Πρωταγωνιστές» καταγράφουν τη ζωή στη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη, στην παραγκούπολη του 'Ανω Περάματος αλλά και στο Νέο Πέραμα με τις Μερσεντές και τις καφετέριες.
Tα μέλη του συγκροτήματος Active Member στα αμπάρια ενός πλοίου προς Σαλαμίνα συγκεντρώνουν φυσικούς ήχους για το νέο τους πρότζεκτ με μουσικές περιβάλλοντος.....

----------


## Naias II

Τρίτη 23/06 στις 24:00 Mega οι *ΠΡΩΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΕΣ* κλείνουν τη φετινή χρονιά χορεύοντας Ικαριώτικο.......

----------


## sylver23

Για εμενα πηγαινε αυτο ε??Θα το δω αμα προλαβω!!

----------


## Naias II

Κρουαζιερόπλοιο Freedom of the Seas

----------

